# CCW in FL - OVER 90 DAYS??



## rook83 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a couple of questions out there for CCW holders in FL (or in any other states where there is a 90 day "guaranteed" turnaround time).

I submitted my app, and it was received by the FL Dept. of Agriculture and Consumer Services Division of Licensing 7/15/08. That would make my 90 days up right about 10/15. I called yesterday to inquire as to the status of my application, as i had not received my CCW yet (originally I was told that with electronic fingerprinting it would most likely be quicker than 90 days.) When I spoke with the lady there, she said that "we're not going by the 90-day thing as we have received triple the amount of applications and we're on a 2.5 month backlog." However, FL statutes clearly state that within 90 days, the DOACS must either issue or deny a license based on criteria being met, or coming up short. They are, apparently, in violation of this statute.

Question 1 - Has anyone in FL recently applied for a CCW and did it take over 90 days to receive your license?

Question 2 - What is the legality and/or repercussion for a division of the FL government being in violation of one of their own statutes?

Any thoughts/insights would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Although this probably won't help you, Texas has had the same problem with more applications than they could handle resulting in delays of up to 4-5 months before licenses were issued. Texas also had a 60-day statute-that went by the wayside at least until they could hire enough personnel to catch up.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I would think it would be preferable, given the high number of applicants, for the gov't to take a little longer than to be forced by statute to issue permits to people without the proper background clearance. You may be Joe Good Citizen, but you just know someone will end up getting one that wasn't supposed to, make headlines with their gun, and wind up spoiling the carry laws for everyone.

Of course, I live in California where it doesn't take nearly 90 days...for them to say NO!


----------



## rook83 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would think that if they received that many applications where they are falling 4-5 months behind, they would "staff up" quickly to react to the demand.

Wyatt, after taking my CCW course, there were MANY individuals whom I would not becomfortable being around knowing that they were carrying. Not because I am worried about the threat of violence from them, but because I am worried that anyone so unintelligent would be allowed to conceal and carry a firearm. Not the cream of the U.S. crop in there.

However, I don't believe that, with the background/fingerprint checks required, that a convicted felon would "slip through the cracks". I like the somewhat stringent background check/process, but I DO NOT like that they are in violation of the laws that they are responsible for upholding.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

The problem was that this is a state agency and receives their funding from the state legislature which only meets here in Texas once every two years and they were between sessions. However, they got the money from somewhere and from what I hear have caught up somewhat as to how far they were behind several months ago. Apparently this "situation" is nationwide where everybody is applying for their concealed carry license in anticipation of "NOBAMA" being elected as the next President. And unfortunately from what the polls are showing he looks like a good bet right now. Don't know if McCain can turn it around or not-his performance in the debates hasn't been exactly "awe-inspiring." I think the main obstacle has been the Bush presidency-it hasn't won many fans for it's performance over the last 8 years. People are looking for a change and NOBAMA is the only alternative as far as they see it. Also it's funny that "gun control" and the 2nd amendment haven't come up at all during any of the debates!! Or have they?


----------



## rook83 (Feb 11, 2008)

106 days, and I finally received my permit. Went out and got a S&W Airweight .38. Fun little gun.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

good god, I just sent my application in a week or two ago, I sure hope it doesn't take 106 days.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Florida has been swamped by applications. 
It is running a little over 90 days to process those applications.
Yeah the staute says 90 days but what are you going to do?
Sue them? Not hardly.

Be patient, you'll get it.

AFS


----------



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

rook83 said:


> I have a couple of questions out there for CCW holders in FL (or in any other states where there is a 90 day "guaranteed" turnaround time).
> 
> I submitted my app, and it was received by the FL Dept. of Agriculture and Consumer Services Division of Licensing 7/15/08. That would make my 90 days up right about 10/15. I called yesterday to inquire as to the status of my application, as i had not received my CCW yet (originally I was told that with electronic fingerprinting it would most likely be quicker than 90 days.) When I spoke with the lady there, she said that "we're not going by the 90-day thing as we have received triple the amount of applications and we're on a 2.5 month backlog." However, FL statutes clearly state that within 90 days, the DOACS must either issue or deny a license based on criteria being met, or coming up short. They are, apparently, in violation of this statute.
> 
> ...


IT TOOK ME 86 DAYS TO GET MINES BACK ALL I CAN TELL YOU IS WAIT YOU WILL GET IT AS LONG AS YOU DNT HAVE FELONY PAST YOU CAN ALSO CALL THEM AND THEY CAN TELL YOU STAY ON IT..


----------

